# PCI-Express Render Test is just white



## Bassquake (Mar 3, 2014)

As title. When I press Start Render Test for the PCI-Express test, the pattern window is just blank white! I notice the GPU Core Clock and GPU Shader Clock  briefly spike for a few seconds as soon as I click the test button. The Bus Interface also changes while the graph spikes to PCI-E 2.0 x16 @ x8 2.0 and was 1.1 beforehand.

See screenshot of spike chart and details.

Using driver version: 334.89.
Windows 7 Pro
Gigabyte GTX-460
Gigabyte GA-x58a-UD3R

Many thanks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Do you have issues playing games? Be honest here.


----------



## Bassquake (Mar 3, 2014)

I notice some microstuttering. But I'm more concerned as to why the test doesn't work.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 3, 2014)

First time I hear about this, and no suggestions what could cause it. If other Direct3D apps work, then it's a bug in GPU-Z.


----------



## Bassquake (Mar 3, 2014)

It is odd. Games run fine and sisandra doesnt report problems apart from saying about the gfx card:
*Tip T308* - Video adapter speed, lower than rated speed. Check power management settings.
*Fix:* Unless you specifically want the video adapter to run at lower than rated speed (e.g. to reduce power/temperature) you may be using a power setting that does not allow it to reach its rated (maximum) speed even under load.
Check *Power Options* that you are using the _Balanced Plan_ and that the _Maximum Graphics Card State_ is *100%*.
Could it be related to that or a bug in GPU-Z? Any other information I could provide?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 3, 2014)

Not related to that, even if your card was slow due to some issue it should show something. I wouldn't worry about it if everything else works.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I agree with wizz, if youre gaming just fine then there is nothing to be concerned about


----------



## Bassquake (Mar 4, 2014)

Would be nice to properly test the pci-e bus speed though.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 4, 2014)

Any other 3D app will cause your PCIe speed to go up, then alt-tab out and look what GPU-Z shows


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Really no point if your gaming performance is fine.


----------



## Bassquake (Mar 4, 2014)

Decided to run 3DMarks11 Basic. When that was done and closed, I decided to run the pci-e test on gpu-z and it works now. How odd.

Edit: I installed it so maybe it updated DirectX?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Im not sure if the benchmark does or not. I know some games do


----------



## Bassquake (Mar 4, 2014)

I did notice while installing 3dmarks it said installing microsoft directx. I already had dx11 already though. Maybe it just updated/fixed/refreshed the directx files. Anyway, its working now and thanks for the help and a useful utility!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 6, 2014)

The render test needs the directx runtimes, but it should check for them before start and offer to download if they are not installed.


----------



## Naki (Mar 22, 2014)

You said it works now. But just in case, maybe someone will find it helpful --
Try FurMark test (but be careful not to overheat the card or CPU!):
http://www.geeks3d.com/20140313/furmark-1-13-0-download-gpu-burn-in-stress-test-opengl/

Try Unigine Heaven and Unigine Valley as well:
http://unigine.com/products/heaven/
http://unigine.com/products/valley/


----------



## Bassquake (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks Naki. Did a 15 min burn test on FurMark and all seemed fine.


----------



## Naki (Mar 25, 2014)

Bassquake said:


> Thanks Naki. Did a 15 min burn test on FurMark and all seemed fine.


Thanks for testing! I am curious, how many degrees Celsius did the GPU reach at the end of the Furmark test? Did it go over 70°C?


----------



## Bassquake (Apr 1, 2014)

Naki said:


> Thanks for testing! I am curious, how many degrees Celsius did the GPU reach at the end of the Furmark test? Did it go over 70°C?



It levelled out at 76 and didnt go any higher. Hope thats of use.


----------



## Naki (Apr 6, 2014)

Bassquake said:


> It levelled out at 76 and didnt go any higher. Hope thats of use.


Yes. Again, thanks for testing!


----------

